# -  .

## atapor

,            50% ,     . 
    ,      ( ,  ).  ,    . 
      .   ,       -    . 
      .:

----------


## atapor

??? ,  ..          -         : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZZ...qRZ4so6U4g-lOQ

----------


## yulyvasilenko

...

----------


## Pentax

> ...

  ?   ?     .

----------


## Che

> ??? ,  ..          -         : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZZ...qRZ4so6U4g-lOQ

       .     booking.uz.gov.ua.       (    , 3 ,  )    ,  .    ,       ,  ,  .     , ,    ,        (  , ).       ,      .          )))   ,  ,  ,       ))) 
 -  - (,  , ).    3 .  150 .     - . 
 .     (-).       ,     ,              .       .   3 .          3      .       ,   ,     ....    - 07.01.2017,  ,  !!! ) 
   ,        ,         .    -    (!)  2011 ,         ...       2011        ... 
        ,      ...

----------


## Pentax

,   ,     ,      . .. "  ".

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,     ,      . .. "  ".

  ,

----------


## Che

> ,   ,     ,      . .. "  ".

         +... 
       ,           ,      )))
 ,     ,  ,     .      ,   ,    ...      ...

----------


## Enter

> ,           ,      )))

  !   .    ,  ,           .
    ,  .       ,       QR          .
     -     ,  24  ,         ) 
  , ,       ,..      (   ,    ,  ,  ...)

----------


## Pentax

> ,

  ,     .   . 
 ,    .     12      . 
         ,   20-30       .  ,       , ...   ...

----------


## Che

> ,    .     12      .

   ,  ...

----------


## Victorious

> ,

     .  ,     .

----------


## Eww

,    ,    ,         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   

> 

   

> 

   

> 

   

> .

----------


## surmik

-...

----------

